# Help!



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

one of my adf has been acting very sick. First his leg got sucked up by the filter, i got him out and he just floated to the top. so i put him in a little critter keeper (the only thing i could put him in) and he is floating ontop of the plastic plant not moving at all but he is still alive. what should i do.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not really a whole lot you can do other than wait and see. If there are any breaks in the skin, I'd treat with Melafix and Pimafix to prevent infections.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

there was, and he died


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

it is my first loss of something while having an aquarium


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

and i dont like it when things die:sad:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, it happens to us all. Where there is life, it follows that there must be death. All we can do is provide them the best home possible while they're with us.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

well my other adf died for no reason at all he ate last night and then he died tonight????..... :help: :evil:
sooo i am planning to create a dwarf puffer tank.


----------

